# Piccadilly Circus(London) vs Times Square(NYC) vs Shibuya(Tokyo) vs Causeway Bay(HK)



## shibuya_suki

which is better?


----------



## wecky

_*Piccadilly Circus for sure ... haven't been to other squares mentioned above.*_


----------



## eddyk

In reality shibuya wins by mile....but since im part english...some pics of Piccadilly circus and the surrounding area!

Old Picadilly...
















Today...









Vodafone sign....First interactive sign in europe!

http://www.vodafone-piccadilly.co.uk/
Official website of the sign...you can write massages that will be put on the sign for free....and watch it appear on the webcam!









The new Coca Cola sign....the second interactive sign in europe and the worlds longest billboard!


----------



## Monkey

Okay everyone ... in the past, threads involving these places have caused some MAJOR arguments and trolling, so please - try to keep this discussion civilized. If there's any name-calling, abusive comments or personal insults, this thread is closed immediately. I'm just warning you in advance.


----------



## eddyk

I got my message on the huge vodafone sign in London...

I read...

'HI EDDY HOWS IT HANGING?.....EDDY


----------



## Butcher

Hmmm...this is a very tough one. They are all great. I'll pick later.


----------



## koolguy

eddyk said:


>


These are Leicester Square, not Piccadily Circus.


----------



## Monkey




----------



## JDRS

I like the fact that Piccadilly circus has modern electronic billboards with beautiful old buildings. But for most vibrant and most full of neon etc it has to be shibuya.


----------



## shibuya_suki

picadily looks so great
any picture for other choice?


----------



## Butcher

JDRS said:


> I like the fact that Piccadilly circus has modern electronic billboards with beautiful old buildings. But for most vibrant and most full of neon etc it has to be shibuya.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## eddyk

koolguy said:


> These are Leicester Square, not Piccadily Circus.


I did say 'and the surrounding area'


----------



## Sitback

Times Square is a bit rubbish to be honest my vote goes Shibuya. PC is great but it's a bit small compared to the rest to be a realistic competitor, maybe if you included Leicester Square and Regents Street then defo.


----------



## lakegz

Times square is impressive because of the height of the buildings in the area. you get a neat canyon effect going but the place is toooooo damn touristy and full of little teens.


----------



## Kanji

Shibuya, in Tokyo is the most impresionant, but Times Square and Piccadilly Circus are more popular.







---------------------------------------------Kanji, aho bajo


----------



## samsonyuen

Where are pics of Causeway Bay and Times Square? I think Piccadilly is the least retail oriented, and Causeway Bay the most. It's interesteing how each one has a non-traditional/non-grid space. Piccadilly Circus is all wonky, Times Square is like a triangle-y thingy, Shibuya is the meeting of non-perpindicular streets...I'm not too sure about Causeway Bay though. How about Toronto's Yonge-Dundas Square?


----------



## superchan7

If I had to pick a place to hang out with all my lads, Shibu-ya.


----------



## Rail Claimore

Shibuya without a doubt. Times Square would be second.


----------



## DrJoe

Well since this lacks a poll, and isnt in city vs city anymore I think it is appropriate to talk about other cities now.

Toronto's Dundas Square is supposed to look like this, problem is the builders of the largest(and most spectacular) building on the right are incompotent, and as it stands that building is just a delayed hole in the ground that might not be built for years if ever...the LG sign, and the others are currently there though.

What could've been, hopefully one day it will realize its potential.









What there is now









Toronto's whole Yonge street is lined with neon and craziness.


----------



## sean storm

piccadily circus? terribly underwhelming compared to the others. definitely NOT. :|

times square easily.... and GINZA/shibuya for the pedestrian density. 

toronto's dundas square is a pretty cheesy 'times square' wannabe.


----------



## DrJoe

sean storm said:


> toronto's dundas square is a pretty cheesy 'times square' wannabe.


Yeah, a wannabe that isnt anything like times square at all, hows that work?


----------



## Shawn

None of these are mine, I'll get out sometime this week and take some night pics of my own.



















































































This is basically all Shibuya, as Shibuya is a ward as well as a station, but what we are referring to in this thread is Shibuya Crossing, right outside the JR Hachiko exit of Shibuya Station. You can see this on the left side of the pic, above the large white-roofed structure (Shibuya Station). Look close enough and you can make out pedestrians!


----------



## InitialD18

piccadily and TS are square with large outdoor screens and billboards ... they only cover very small area ... 
CWB and shibuya are pedestrian shopping districts with screens and a lot of billboards ... don't think they are comparable ...
i guess u can use sections of shibuya like hachiko square ... or the intersection of sogo at cwb ... however whats nice about these two districts 
are the continous billboards, signs, screens and life ... 
a form of modern streetscapes ... 
a form which is generally more affluent in asia ... 
with districts like shibuya/shinjuku in tokyo, cwb/mgk in hk, myeong dong in seoul, shimunding in taipei ... 
and of course las vegas which some would say globalized this trend ...


----------



## Justadude

I wonder if it's fair to include Picadilly, which is one of several major junctions in its district.


----------



## Skybean

sean storm said:


> toronto's dundas square is a pretty cheesy 'times square' wannabe.


Dundas Square is nothing like Times Square. It's not even a "wannabe". Much fewer ads and an actual "square" for various events.


Have not been to Piccadilly or Shubuya so I won't vote. 


Dundas Square--- Just because you haven't heard about it, it doesn't mean that it's crap.


----------



## demanjo

I like Shibuya... can't wait to visit it in a few months.


----------



## eddyk

too many billboards at timesquare for my liking.....I mean come on they are ugly and are 100's in every city in the world!

Its does have a few good signs though in that Nasdaq sign and the stock ticker....and there are a few more large screens....the rest is made of wood!

And totontos Yonge street looks like any 'bar street*' in europe!

*Bar Street...and street lined both sides with bars and clubs!


----------



## DrJoe

> And totontos Yonge street looks like any 'bar street*' in europe!
> 
> *Bar Street...and street lined both sides with bars and clubs!



It isnt a bar street at all, its basically just stores, there is the odd club though.


----------



## eddyk

I didnt say it was....I said it was like....and it is....neoned up to the eyeballs!


----------



## Alex Pox

渋谷～(Shibuya)
MY FAVOURITE*
The Asian style of vibrancy~(don't ask me what that is)


----------



## howelee

to be honest, Piccadilly Circus and the nearby Leicester Square are not as gorgeous I expected.


----------



## Justadude

^ No, they're not really that pretty. It's mostly about atomosphere.


----------



## Rapid

Another one for Shibuya here.


----------



## Chi-town

wecky said:


> _*Piccadilly Circus for sure ... haven't been to other squares mentioned above.*_


No bias here...


I've only been to Piccadilly & Times Square, both during the day and night, and Times Square is infinitely more impressive.


----------



## Chi-town

Since no one has done it yet:

Times Square, New York City



















from ESB... it's always daytime in Time's Square









and of course, New Year's Eve









one in the daytime


----------



## Magnus

Definetly Shubiya, that place is alive almost all the time, Time Square is fantastic as well.



> How about Toronto's Yonge-Dundas Square?


Younge and Dundas is great for the city, but it cant be put against cities that make Toronto look small. btw how is that project coming along?


----------



## samsonyuen

Interesting, four of the "Top 5" have their squares in this thread. Where's Paris' contribution? What's the 5th of top squares in the world?


----------



## sukh

Seriously the Tokyo one looks crazy, it seems on a higher level than New Yorks. How Busy is the London and HK one? LMAO at Yonge and Dundas.


----------



## pwright1

Shibuya
Times Square
Piccadilly


----------



## Küsel

Traffalgar!

Times Square is impressive as well but actually only a junction of streets and not a real square with a center. Then Piccadilly...


----------



## Chi-town

^ Actually, there is a square. It's just been overwhelmed by the widening of the streets and the tremendous mass of the surrounding buildings:


----------



## Guest

Shibuya for me with Piccadilly 2nd.


----------



## Kanji

Pics of Causeway Bay please! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## GVNY

Times Square easily.


----------



## Tubeman

I'm sure we've had this thread before and its BS to even bother putting Piccadilly Circus in there. Since the 1960s Westminster has been actively removing neon signs from P.C. such that now they purposefully only cover one corner of one building (they used to cover everything). Good thing too; the buildings surrounding P.C. are beautiful, it was criminal to cover them all up in the first place.

If you like gaudy neon lights and hoardings them Times Square is probably synonymous with it, I haven't been to Shibuya but the photos I've seen look pretty mad.


----------



## shibuya_suki

times square is so overrated,
for overall fun ,atmosphere and shopping pestrian experience
causeway bay and shibuya wins by far,but asian style


----------



## silly thing

causeway bay


----------



## Kanji

Thanks! Great pics, Silly Thing

-------------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## silly thing

more causeway bay


----------



## eddyk

samsonyuen said:


> Interesting, four of the "Top 5" have their squares in this thread. Where's Paris' contribution? What's the 5th of top squares in the world?



Because Paris has nothing like this!? :-S


----------



## rantanamo

Shibuya for lighting, but the towering density and sheer diversity of people and type of activity at Times Square is seriously impressive. It will never get its due on this board.


----------



## kunming

Thanks silly thing for the causeway bay pics. I also love the lights of shibuya.


----------



## A42251

Its a bit ironic how Causeway Bay has a department store called "Times Sqaure"


----------



## vvill

A42251 said:


> Its a bit ironic how Causeway Bay has a department store called "Times Sqaure"


it's actually a shopping mall.. in fact, i think there's also a time square in beijing (not sure if it belongs to kowloon wharf as well).


----------



## samsonyuen

Same as Richmond Hill, ON, a suburb of Toronto.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

Hong Kong Causeway bay:Causeway Bay was one of the first areas in Hong Kong to have high-rises with buildings such as the World Trade Centre and the Excelsior Hotel being constructed in the 1970's and early 1980's. Now, shopping is the main thing here with commercial shopping rents in the area being the second-highest in the world at 5,000 USD per square meter. 





































Causway Bay is the place of HK Happy Valley, see the view:


----------



## hkskyline

*Times Square*


----------



## hkskyline

*Piccadilly Circus*


----------



## dababest

I have been in London so definitely my vote is for PICCADILLY CIRCUS I love it!!


----------



## dababest

I have been in London so definitely my vote is for PICCADILLY CIRCUS I love it!!


----------



## alsen

Spooky873 said:


> times square, its the original, the best, and i have lots of memories there, so nothing comes close.


I agree.And because Times Square is the most famous and easily recognisable.


----------



## Rachmaninov

I love Causeway Bay...


----------



## streetscapeer

sbarn said:


>


I really like that one a lot sbarn


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York's a classic*



































]


----------



## Giorgio

Times square by 10000000000000 times


----------



## streetscapeer

SuomiPoika said:


> You can´t say NYC have beatiful atchitecture....it´s cool because of the skyscrapers. but imagine if there were no scrapers....the city would be nothing. In europe there is no need for skyscrapers because the old and beatiful architecture is there instead, but now when europe is getting scrapers it gets better and better all the time...


yes, I can say it ..."NYC has beautiful architecture"


I hope that since this post was made (almost a year ago) you've realized what an incredibly dumb comment that was, NY is spectacular with or without the skyscrapers. The scrapers make it a wonder!


----------



## moxwax

streetscapeer said:


>


This picture makes Times Square the winner for me.


----------



## Mr Bricks

streetscapeer said:


> yes, I can say it ..."NYC has beautiful architecture"
> 
> 
> I hope that since this post was made (almost a year ago) you've realized what an incredibly dumb comment that was, NY is spectacular with or without the skyscrapers. The scrapers make it a wonder!


Yes, i realise this is a stupid statement, i didn´t know very much about NYC (and no other cities for that matter) a year ago and i apologise. However i think NYC is very much about skyscrapers and that it wouldn´t be at the same level as London and Paris without them. 
It´s nice to see that my english has improved so much since i wrote that post.


----------



## streetscapeer

SuomiPoika said:


> Yes, i realise this is a stupid statement, i didn´t know very much about NYC (and no other cities for that matter) a year ago and i apologise. However i think NYC is very much about skyscrapers and that it wouldn´t be at the same level as London and Paris without them.
> It´s nice to see that my english has improved so much since i wrote that post.



yes, I agree, you're English is quite fine these days.  (is it the forums that helped you?)

but NY, with it's global financial and business institutions and its massiveness would be right on par with London and Paris without the skyscrapers, which are only in midtown and downtown, and it's not like NY doesn't have wonderfully designed architecture (old and new)..of course architecture is always subjective, but NY is surely not lacking...you really need to visit the city to pass judgement (I've been to all 3)...a few pictures alone doesn't even begin to show NY _really_ is (the same for London and Paris.)

with that said, here are a few pictures anyway lol






























































Even Brooklyn































and what makes New York even more wondrous is its awesome mix of historically significant, classical skyscrapers...great architecture, with the height to match...the city abounds with awesome modern and old grand architecture...some are tall and some are short!


----------



## Mr Bricks

Of course NYC would be as important, it´s not the scrapers that makes the city one of the most important business and culture cities in the world. However the skyscrapers add massivly to the streetlevel and makes the city look more urban.
Those pics you posted are very nice but the buildings in NYC can´t match the architecture and 2000 years of history both London and Paris have.


----------



## streetscapeer

SuomiPoika said:


> Of course NYC would be as important, it´s not the scrapers that makes the city one of the most important business and culture cities in the world. However the skyscrapers add massivly to the streetlevel and makes the city look more urban.



I agree...and when you combine the massive urbanity of skyscrapers, and those skyscrapers have wonderful grand architecture...it's an awe-inspiring combination that New York does best. 




> Those pics you posted are very nice but the buildings in NYC can´t match the architecture and 2000 years of history both London and Paris have.


I disagree...you should cross "the pond" before you make an assessment, all three cities' buildings are mostly form the same era (none of these cities have neighborhoods full of 2000 years old buildings or even 500 years old)...of course Paris is absolutely the most beautiful (in my eyes), but that doesn't mean London isn't beautiful on its own, or New York isn't beautiful on its own. I certainly wouldn't say that London "isn't on the same level" as Paris...they're just different, and one should appreciate them for different characteristics. Same for NY!...Again, I would never make pass judgement on a city I haven't been too...and even then, I hardly ever if I was only there for a few days, or only a few parts.


----------



## financial way

chinese/japanese VS americans/british


----------



## polako

Why isn't there a poll with this thread? Anyway I pick Times Square.


----------



## Manila-X

polako said:


> Why isn't there a poll with this thread? Anyway I pick Times Square.


If there was it would have been a city vs. city thread.


----------



## Manila-X

alot of people say that Causeway Bay is an imitation of Times Square because of it's resemblance. But sometimes, I find the shopping in CWB better 

*Causeway Bay*


----------



## goonsta

^ shopping in downtown Minneapolis is better than Times Square. Who actually shops in TSX.


----------



## Manila-X

goonsta said:


> ^ shopping in downtown Minneapolis is better than Times Square. Who actually shops in TSX.


I do


----------



## goonsta

oh man, you need to get on a MTV/Viacom/Pop Culture detox program.


----------



## Manila-X

goonsta said:


> oh man, you need to get on a MTV/Viacom/Pop Culture detox program.


I don't watch MTV in fact we don't even have cable. But I usually go to the Virgin Megastore when I'm in Times Square.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

To be honest, they are all so much fun pick out one of them is quite cruel!

But if I am on tight budget, NYC time squares lighted up on me faster than any of these other great fun places.

Second, I would choose HK Causeway Bay and Tokyo Shibuya and finally London Piccadilly Circus!


----------



## Mr Bricks

The buildings of London/Paris are in some places MUCH older that the ones on NYC. London and Paris have architecture which NYC, in all it´s glory, can´t match. There are areas from the middle ages and over 1000 year old buildings in London and Paris. Both London and Paris also have much more buildings from the 19th century than NYC and the fact that they both have over 2000 years of history makes them even more awesome.


----------



## unoh

Maybe...

1 Times Square
2 Shibuya
3 Ginza


----------



## Tubeman

I see someone's resurrected the dead


----------

